# English speaking contact for Electricity/Water ?



## fullirish (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi

I had my place in Calahonda rented out long term until a couple of months ago and they have now left and I need to change the Electricity and Water back into my name but I am finding it very difficult to know who to contact (I don't speak much Spanish unfortunately). I have tried to e-mail them but they just ignore me! Can anyone help me and tell me if there is an English speaking number for either company or where the nearest office for either company is to Calahonda on CdS....

Thanks 
fullirish


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fullirish said:


> Hi
> 
> I had my place in Calahonda rented out long term until a couple of months ago and they have now left and I need to change the Electricity and Water back into my name but I am finding it very difficult to know who to contact (I don't speak much Spanish unfortunately). I have tried to e-mail them but they just ignore me! Can anyone help me and tell me if there is an English speaking number for either company or where the nearest office for either company is to Calahonda on CdS....
> 
> ...


:welcome:

it's not unusual for e-mails to be ignored by many/most Spanish companies 

in any case - there are usually forms to be filled in for these things so you would need to go to the office - I'm not in that area so can't help specifically

I think you'll probably have to find a Spanish speaker to help you - or try phoning the number on the bill & say ?English' - it sometimes works......

what companies are they - maybe someone local will have an idea where the offices are at least


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> it's not unusual for e-mails to be ignored by many/most Spanish companies
> 
> ...


The problem might be that Iberdrola has closed most (if not all) customer facing offices now. The only way is to phone them and ask for someone who speaks English.

This may well be the case for other suppliers as well - I don't know.

The OP will have to let us know who their supplier are before anyone can give any answers as to who to contact.

Certainly I agree about emails - whether in English or Spanish, they always seem to be ignored. But then I've also found that snail mail letters are also ignored!


----------



## fullirish (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks all for your input, the Electricity company is Endesa and the water company is Mancomunidad De M.C.S.O - does anybody know where their closest offices to Calahonda are ?

Thanks
fullirish


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Go to your local ajuntamento or town hall ask where the offices are they should tell you better still take any invoices you have with you 
Endesa usually have a office in most large towns
A bit of advice record the meter readings as they will charge you if the other person has not paid the last bill
Hope this helps


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck with this as it is notoriously difficult to change the names on these things. 


The three rental houses we have had have all retained the owners name who paid the bill and we paid them. 

When I had to change names for business purposes it was nigh impossible. The water bill on the business premisses remains to this day in the name of the (deceased) person who owned it over 20 years ago and it has been through about 5 hands since then. All I was able to change was the bank account from which the money was taken.


----------

